# A few pedistals finished up this week



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I finished up a few more pedistals this week. Many more on the way, but it will be some time before I get to them!(LOL)


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

a few more


----------



## V.Fleming (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice Matt!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

man you do nice work!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

excellant as usual.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome Matt!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats some outstanding work right there!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome mounts Matt.Top notch.I haven't found a taxidermist around my area that can hold a candle to your work.still shopping around though..


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats great looking mounts.You do outstanding work.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

you can ship your stuff to him



heartshot60 said:


> Awesome mounts Matt.Top notch.I haven't found a taxidermist around my area that can hold a candle to your work.still shopping around though..


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. That's right heartshot, I have 3-4 wts from IL this season. I have guys ship them every season to me and sometimes it works out where we meet halfway for pickup depending on where they are located. I do this for a small travel fee which most of the time is cheaper than shipping back a finished mount.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful work, as usual


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great stuff, Matt!! You are second to none from everything you've shown here.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Fullerc (Jan 27, 2013)

nice mounts


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

....perfection!!!

HortonWildman


----------



## shmingey22 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow those are awesome. Just makes it that much tougher for my wait with the one I'm having done locally.


----------



## Hoyt-Nation (Jan 20, 2013)

great work! you have a gift for sure


----------



## nampom (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome! I especially like the back with the plaque, cool idea :thumbs_up


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great work


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

Great work!


----------



## Rampage95 (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing work!!


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome work


----------

